# Making String & Yokes for Mathews Monster



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

I have just picked up a new to me Monster 7 and want to make some strings for it. It has custom strings on it that are not that well made or have worn badly as the bow is only 6 months old. Also no end loop servings which gave the string maker away to me as he is well known in the UK and I have seen his work before.

Before I start I was wondering on how you guys make your short yokes?

I was planning on sticking to one colour on these parts and then take the tags and wrap each end around 8 turns in opposite directions and then back tie each end to secure them and this will make a ring/square. 

Then I was going to take the tag ends and the opposite side of the ring/square and then serve over them to make a tidy job and the two large loops for the yoke that fit over the cam parts.

Before I do something stupid any better suggestions are very welcome.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

I only build the yokes from single colors as well. What I do is lay it out normal and wrap your tags like you normally would. Then when I serve them I put the tagged part in the middle and serve over it.


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

60X said:


> I only build the yokes from single colors as well. What I do is lay it out normal and wrap your tags like you normally would. Then when I serve them I put the tagged part in the middle and serve over it.


Sounds just like I was going to do it, but you said in less words than me. Many thanks!

I may get a new spool of 2 colour Trophy so I get the stripes.


----------



## str8arrow (Jul 25, 2002)

60X said:


> I only build the yokes from single colors as well. What I do is lay it out normal and wrap your tags like you normally would. Then when I serve them I put the tagged part in the middle and serve over it.


Brad when you made yours how many strands did you use, and what serving material did you use?


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

I've been using 20 strands of 452X and .014 Halo. 24 strands is too big and won't fit down in the 'rings'. I hate these little things. I haven't found a way to make them look the way I want yet. I got two monster sets waiting and I keep setting them aside.


----------



## skye5317 (Feb 28, 2009)

When I did the ones for my monster I wrapped the material with 2 colors and 20 strands and served the center with 0.014 halo. Once done I took the loops on the ends and rolled them in on themselves which gave the appearance of the string being twisted and they look great.


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

skye5317 said:


> When I did the ones for my monster I wrapped the material with 2 colors and 20 strands and served the center with 0.014 halo. Once done I took the loops on the ends and rolled them in on themselves which gave the appearance of the string being twisted and they look great.


Clever!


----------



## 3SixtyOutdoors (Sep 14, 2012)

Any others on this? 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

same here


skye5317 said:


> When I did the ones for my monster I wrapped the material with 2 colors and 20 strands and served the center with 0.014 halo. Once done I took the loops on the ends and rolled them in on themselves which gave the appearance of the string being twisted and they look great.


----------

